
Will AI bring us utopia or destruction? - sajid
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/doomsday-invention-artificial-intelligence-nick-bostrom
======
GeorgeOrr
Niether.

It will probably improve our lives in many ways, make them worse in many
others. Complicate some things and simplify others.

In other words like every other technology.

Also like every other technology that has come out way in the past, there will
be doomsayers who are wrong and there will be Utopians who are also wrong.

------
zeofig
What AI?

